
A brief go-logging - vlinx
https://github.com/vlinx-io/go-logging
======
vlinx
import "github.com/vlinx-io/go-logging"

logger := logging.New("info.log", "error.log") logger.Debug("it's a debug
msg") logger.Info("it's an info msg") logger.Error("it's an error msg")

